# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Pse qajnë vajzat ditën kur shkojnë nuse?

## Manci

Ju ftoj te jepni mendimet e juja, pse vajzat diten kur shkojne nuse, qajne. A thua kjo ka te bej ngase ndahen nga familja, e nga gjerat tjera qe le pas ajo, apo per ndonje arsye tjeter...

----------


## elbasanlliu_20

nuk esht se qajn te gjitha.perkundrazi kam par shum qe nuk kan qar.por mendoj se kan ndryshuar shum kohet.me pare qanin me shume.ndersa ditet e sotme spara qajn.kjo mbase ndodh ngaqe i gjejn vet burrat e tyre dhe martohen me dashuri dhe ate dit jane me te lumtura se kurr dhe skan pse te qajn.duhet mar parasysh qe mund te jen edhe lot gezimi ndonjeher.mgjth mendoj se ndarja nga familja i bejn te qajn,sepse jane duke ikur ne nje vend tjeter per te jetuar mr njerez te tjere qe nuk i ka njohur prej shum kohesh dhe esht duke  u nda nga njerezit me te cilet esht rritur.

----------


## francezi

se ashtu i kan then prinderit te bej.

E do zakoni

----------


## The Fighter

*Eshte nje dukuri qe sipas meje eshte bartur nga viti ne vit si pasoje e dokeve dhe zakoneve qe mbizotrojne ne trojet tona. 
Edhe pse pak qesharake por sidoqoft dicka qe ka domethenien e vete. 
Fundja e fundit ne qofte se dicka me vite e shekuj vazhdon te mbijetoje atehere patjeter se ka nje vlere te vet domethenese.*

----------


## zhorzhi

Une Psh. Nuk  Kam  Qare Fare Diten  Kur  Jam  Martuar
Nuk  E  Di  Pse?

----------


## Gimi3

> Ju ftoj te jepni mendimet e juja, pse vajzat diten kur shkojne nuse, qajne. A thua kjo ka te bej ngase ndahen nga familja, e nga gjerat tjera qe le pas ajo, apo per ndonje arsye tjeter...


Ashtu mendoj edhe une , arsyeja kryesore ndoshta se ndahet nga familja ... pa marre parasysh a do te martohet ne nje vend te afert apo te larget , e ndien ndarjen , arsye tjeter ndoshta sepse e ben mend se me cfare te marri do te kaloje pjesen tjeter te marteses  :ngerdheshje:  ( shaka )

edhe nje gje do te doja te them , eshte nje fjale e urte :

*" FEMRA qan para marteses ndersa BURRI pas saj "*  :ngerdheshje:  hahaaa 

( burri fillon te mendoje )  :kryqezohen:   perse i besova thenies " dashuria ne shikim te pare " , kisha oferta me te mira , tash e kuptova se : " Dashuria eshte e Verber por Martesa ia kthen arsyen per te pare " ( perseri shaka )

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Qajn se ne ato caste kuptojn budallallikun qe po bejn, po si than edhe me lart jo te gjitha qajn, se jo te gjitha e kuptojn......*

----------


## alnosa

> se ashtu i kan then prinderit te bej.
> 
> E do zakoni


cfar zakoni e do ?apo mos do qe nusja te shikoj vetem majen e kepuces pa i ngritur syte perpjete se eshte turp i botes ?pallavra ..apo dhe gje tjeter qe ne diten ata martohen te gjithe kercejne dhwe nusja me dhendrrin do rrin ne kembe ne tavoline te shikojne se si kercejne dhe defrehen te tjeret ne dasmen e tyre ...
*1 cifte martohet1000 te tjere terbohen*
ajo dite eshte vetem per ata ,hiqu sysh zakoneve ,ne qender te vemendjes duhet te jene vetem *ata te dy*ne cdo veprim ..HEJ ESHTE DITA E TYRE E LIDHJES SE KURORES JO E ZAKONEVE !!!!! :xhemla:   :xhemla:   :xhemla:  
sbesoi se qajne nuset e sotme ,po dhe nqs qajne qajne sepse nuk eshte e lehte te ndahesh nga familja ....kaq di kaq thash ...

----------


## IL__SANTO

*Jane Lot Korkodili pasi derdhin 2 pika lot nga dera e Shtepise deri tek Makina e pastaj fillojne e qeshin.    

P.s Nuk e kam nga Eksperienca kur kam marr nusen time se jam Beqar por e kam me te degjuar.  *

----------


## AlbaneZ

> *Qajn se ne ato caste kuptojn budallallikun qe po bejn.*


Ruje veten ti mi  :perqeshje:

----------


## selina_21

Sepse ndahet nga Familja e vet & eshte e veshtire te leshe vajzerine...



Kur u martua Kushurira ime..aq shume qau sa dhe...QIELLI qau per te




PS:
Une kur te martohem ncuq qai hicccc..Nuk para me dalin lotet...

----------


## Dageus

Goca e halles time kur u martua (11 vjet perpara kjo pune) i thoshte e jema: "Po he mi dreq, qaj nje cike se do na marri neper goje mehalla."  :uahaha:

----------


## selina_21

Lol Dageus 


Dmth mezi ka prit qe te martohei......
E ka pas me qef e shkleta pa dhe u prene LoteT

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Ruje veten ti mi



*Ncuq fare ,mir e kom ashtu esht ....*

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Me pare ka qene si tradite e qara. Femra qe largohej nga shtepia ( per te shkuar te shtepia e burrit ) pra ajo qe behej nuse, qante si shenje falenderimi per familjen dhe prinderit qe e kishin mbajtur deri ne ate dite , dhe qe po "ndahej" nga ata. Gjithsesi sot me duket se femrat qajne per hir te atij fustanit te bardhe. Nuk e di po shum shoqe me kane thene qe endrra e cdo vajze eshte te veshin nje here ate te shkret fustani te bardhe, qe me sa duket u falka shume ngazellim.  :ngerdheshje: 
Aq me rendesi qenka ai fustan sa ne disa krahina kur vajzat e reja vdesin te pa martuara i veshin ate fustan te bardhe dhe e fusin ne arkivol. DOmethenia e ksaj : Njeriu ka 3 etapa te rendesishme ne jete 1-lindja 2- martesa 3-vdekja. Meqe te paren dhe te fundit i beri, po i ezaurojme dhe te 2-ten .

----------


## ArNaUtI_

Qajn se ja don zemra........

pfffffffffff...

----------


## e panjohura

O te kisha dite qka po me pret jo me qajt por me vajtu qe besa...Po ku gjen more me mire se ne shtepi te babes ...Qani mori vajza se kurr nuk do jete dashurija e premetuar e realizuar kete e them nga pervoja .....,,Te premton mjalt e tambel deri sa te hyn dhanderr"Nejse mos te them bash keshtu se tani po kryhen ca pune edhe para martese por diten qe do nenshkruash kurorezimin dije qe ka me qen paaaak me ndryshe.....Nese nuk besoni provoni pastaj me tregoni ok

----------


## xhuliana

Tani vajzat ne shumicen e rasteve nuk qajne se u vjen keq per 300 mije leket te harxhuara per makiazhin

----------


## Sa Kot

E mo po vetem ato fanatiket qe ndjekin zakonet e traditat qajne, po kush ja var atyre thuaj.

----------


## deny_boy

pse qajn..??? 
se kan pritur mjaft at moment e me ne fund do shkojne tek i dashuri
jan lot gezimi  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------

